# I.D. Help



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi all,
I just picked up another P to add to the collection. I purchased it from a lfs, they had it labeled as a black piranha but its certainly not a Rhom. I have an idea but I would like to get some of your opinions..

Thanks,
R.T.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

RAZOR_TOOTH said:


> Hi all,
> I just picked up another P to add to the collection. I purchased it from a lfs, they had it labeled as a black piranha but its certainly not a Rhom. I have an idea but I would like to get some of your opinions..
> 
> Thanks,
> R.T.


Dude you got lucky there, that is a Piraya.

Good luck with it.

Hater


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

yep! definitely not a rhom! 
could be ternz or piraya.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

That's is _*Tern*_ for sure!


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

I thought so too, but I wasnt 100% sure because his colors are slightly faded from stress.
I figured Id ask and get some feed back on him so I know for sure.
He's about 6.5-7 inches.

Thanks,
R.T.

Tern or Piraya any way to tell which one for sure ?

R.T.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Here is a* Tern*








Here is* Piraya*








According to your picture...It look like a tern to me. Priaya go flame with bull head , Tern don't have flame yellow but have yellow bellies.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

looks like he has a hint of faded flames so i would say a terribly colored piraya get him some good food and he will look stunning in no time


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

tern or piraya


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

I dont know...lol
Looking at my pics and the ones that 2Pir2fur posted, it looks to be a tern but my pictures arent good.
He does seem to have some color spiking past his lat line. Is this common for terns ?

R.T.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Here is a *Tern * from ECZS-1 I have seen this in person. It look a lot like piraya, but according to Frank ID is a *Tern.* I'm sure your look like this one in person.


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Thats pretty close.. Ther is some yellow in the center of mine that goes up pretty close to his fin though.
Maybe I just need to wait and see, but either way Im happy with him...

Thanks to all for your replies.

R.T.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I would say ternetzi, but maybe let the fish settle in and take some more pictures of it.

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Species Identification Forum*_


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Sorry for posting in the wrong section.... My bad..

R.T.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

That Piranha posted in the first pictures is a Piraya. Those Ternz posted by 2p2f are either photoshop enhanced or are Pirayas themselves.

I have had plenty of Ternetzi and never have I've seen a Ternetzi with that orange color.

Show it to Frank and you will see the Piranha is a Piraya.

Hater


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Hater said:


> That Piranha posted in the first pictures is a Piraya. Those *Ternz posted by 2p2f are either photoshop enhanced* or are Pirayas themselves.
> 
> I have had plenty of Ternetzi and never have I've seen a Ternetzi with that orange color.
> 
> ...










lol..you are to funny Hater







Those picture I've post are non photoshop. It's real.



> *I have had plenty of Ternetzi and never have I've seen a Ternetzi with that orange color.*


I know you own plenty of Tern and I also own plenty of Tern as well. However we don't see "Every" tern out there. It could be where there locally come from, diet, etc....


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi,
Thanks Hater and 2P2F for all your help.. 
I respect and appreciate everyones input here.
Im actually still a little torn as to what he is..
Maybe some others will chime in on this.

But as stated before, Im happy either way.lol.

Thanks,
R.T.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i think piraya
it would propably be way easier in a couple weeks when it has colour or even over dark gravel could help

i htink frank will need to figure this one out for you


----------



## austinlee (Jun 17, 2007)

ternetzi


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

RT - You got P. Nattereri (Ternetzi) imo.







nice fish.


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi,
Sorry I havent responded..
Since my last post about him he has settled in quite a bit..He is definately a tern..
Ill get some updated pics posted soon...

Once again, thank you....
P-FURY and all its members RULE....

R.T.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

RAZOR_TOOTH said:


> Hi,
> Thanks Hater and 2P2F for all your help..
> I respect and appreciate everyones input here.
> Im actually still a little torn as to what he is..
> ...


I thinnk it's hard to say for sure at this time. He might color up. It looks like there is a chamce that it could be a piraya. Can you find out where he is from? As far as I know argentinian terns are not being exported right now, so if he is fresh of the boat like 2p (J/k







) then it is probably a piraya. I would say at this point it is all a waiting game. See if he colors up more, then re-pos pics


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Hater said:


> That Piranha posted in the first pictures is a Piraya. Those Ternz posted by 2p2f are either photoshop enhanced or are Pirayas themselves.
> 
> I have had plenty of Ternetzi and never have I've seen a Ternetzi with that orange color.
> 
> ...


The pics of the tern in question at the top of the thread definately look yellow I think you're getting the pics mixed up.







Definately a tern.


----------

